# Help! Nuchal fold 3.9mm CVS booked for Monday



## Steffy&Roo

Hope anybody can help me. I had my first scan at 12 wks + 6 days on Tuesday and they found the nuchal fold to be 3.9mm above the cut off rate of 2.8mm. 

I returned the next day to speak to the midwife and doctor who explained that I am high risk and I am now booked in for the CVS on Monday. I am so scared, worried & confused. I am 26 years old and my partner is 29 year old, we have no genetic disorders than run on either side of our families. 

I am hoping and praying that when we have the test the results come back clear but I am also preparing myself for the worst. I know that for the next few week they will be the hardest, I wanted to see if anybody else has been through this and how you got through it. I am crying one minute then trying to be strong the next. 

Thanks 

Steff


----------



## tenerife

hi there i had a result of 3.3 plus the results of my screening showed 1 in 50 chance of down syndrome i had an amniosentesis 3 weeks ago and am awaiting results i know how you feel.. i am now 18 weeks and still dont know..be strong love zoe


----------



## Mindy_mini

No advice Im affraid steff but didnt want to read and run

Tenerife, I find it hard to beleive that they make women wait that long for results such as this! Surely the kindest thing is to give women the information asap to allow them as much time as possible to make a decision about whats going to happen next.

I hope they dont keep you ladies waiting too much longer

x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hiya, i was in the same position my nuchal was roughly 3.9mm, i had an amnio(got rapid results within 24hours) All negative turned out my son had/has a heart defect which is often another reason for a higher than average nuchal measurement.

Did the doctors do a screening scan to check for soft markers? Often these are picked up on by a scan ie nasal bone etc etc my son had no soft markers.
Have they put you in touch with a counsellor?

I found the mw counsellor a god send she really guided me through the whole screening process which was like been on a rollercoaster.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Samemka

:hugs: Hope everything is ok hun x


----------



## genies girl

hi one of my twins has a 2.8 measurement and with my blood results the put me at very high risk , we decided against further testing and are waiting for a scan to look for soft markers .
It is such a hard thing to get your head around and it does make you feel how can i carry on as normal but i just try to put it too one side and will only worry if there is something to worry about, at the moment these are just computer generated guidelines that the nt scan gives you so try to stay strong, hope it works out for you xx


----------



## Nataliem78

Hi I went for my scan yesterday ay 11 wks 4days, NT is 5.3mm. Had CVS yesterday and waiting for results. Am waiting for my blood results today. I know just how you feel am terrified it is like a rollercoaster don't know what to do with myself. Am just the same ok one minute a wreck the next. Both myself and my husband are 31.


----------



## kglo

Hi Steffy, 

These tests do have a high percentage of false positives. 

You age is in your favour. Did they give you any other results, does baby have a nasal bone present? 

I know its hard but try not to worry as this is quite a new type of testing and like I have said there are lots of false positive results. 

I am thinking of you.


----------



## Steffy&Roo

Hi Everyone, 

Thank you so much for all your support it has been so helpful and made my mind at ease lots. Im trying to be as optimistic as I can be. My OH is being very positive which helps but I also want to be prepared. 

Nataliem78  I hope your CVS results come back clear, I will be thinking of you. Let me know how you get on. 

Aidedhoney  No the doctor didnt do a screen test for markers and this is one of many questions I will be asking on Monday. They havent put me in touch with a councillor either which Im a little upset by because Ive had to do all the research myself and I think I would be coping better if I had somebody at the end of the phone to answer them. 

The nasel bone looks visible from the scan but this hasnt been confirmed, I asked the midwife & the doctor and this information hadnt been recorded by the sonographer. So again I will be asking this questions too.

Another little added worry was some blood visible this morning after I had been toilet. I had bowel movement after being constipated and it was watery but red so I am praying that it was a result of BM and not another sign of something being wrong. I have had nothing like this up to now? :cry: If I see any more blood today I will go straight to A&E. 

Thanks 
Steff


----------



## Nataliem78

Hi Steff

Thanks for your note. Try googling ARC (Antenatal Results and Choices) they are a charity help through the Antenatal screening process, they are really nice I spoke to a lady there yesterday who was lovely. Good luck for Monday and let me know how you get on too. Natalie x


----------



## baileykenz

good luck my triple test was high risk but i chose to do no further invasive testing and my detailed scan seemed fine..its awful worry girls..


----------



## Steffy&Roo

Hi, 

Natalie thanks for the info I will be giving them a call tomorrow. Did you get our blood results back? Also did they give you a time scale of when you would receive your CVS results, I was trying to find this out so I managed to get in contact with my community midwife but she couldn't really give me much information due to it being a different hospital I will be going to tomorrow. 

I have never wanted the weekend to be over so fast in all my life. I can't wait to get this over and done with. 

Tenerife (Zoe) hope your results came back and they were all clear, these results should come through faster, 3 weeks is an agonising wait. 

Steff


----------



## Sammy2009

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Claudia123

I hope it turns out okay for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Nataliem78

Hi Steff

yes got my bloods on Friday and have been given 1 in 2. Have been in sucha bad place over the weekend but feeling a little stronger today. 
Was told test result would be back in 3-5 working days. The wait is agony but also terrified to get the results. 
Hope all went well for you today x


----------



## genies girl

Hope all went well today x


----------



## Steffy&Roo

Hi Natalie, 

I hope your OK and keep trying to be positive i know it's hard. I am keeping everything crossed for you. The only results that matter really are your CVS because they are accurate. 

Yesterday went fine, the doctor did a detailed scan and measured the babies nuchal fold at 3.3mm (1:131) so it had decreased a little from 3.9mm (1:27) but i still wanted to have the test to know for sure, the odds don't make me feel any better I think they make it worse and I haven't had the bloods which now I'm not fussed about i just want the CVS results. We should get the rapid results 2-3 working days. My OH is still very positive but i am just scared stiff now. 

x


----------



## Nataliem78

Thanks Steff

Hoping we my hear today but very scared.

The decrease is a really good sign, i am sure you will be fine, but totally understand how you feel waiting for the results. Its is a rollercoaster ride, I have felt so may diffferent emotions.

xxx


----------



## Steffy&Roo

Hi,

We got the rapid results back today and all was clear and we should have the full report in around 2 weeks and another detailed scan after that. What a roller coaster it has been emotionally, i wouldn't wish on anybody. Can finally breath again! :)

Natalie i hope your results have come back and all is clear too hun. 

Steff x


----------



## Sharon

Hi Steff

I hope this is of help to you. I was 39 last year when I was pregnant with my son, at my 12 wk scan they detected a nuchal fold of 5.2mm which is very high and was told to expect the worst. As it was Jessops at Sheffield they did to CVS there and then and I got the results the day after (its disgusting that you've had to wait that long). The results showed there were no genetic abnormalities such as Downs etc. After a meeting with my Obstetcian I was referred to Leeds General Infirmary for a Fetal Echocardiogram at approx 19 wks as another reason for the increased nuchal fold could indicate heart defects. This turned out to be fine and they could not detect anything wrong. I went on to give birth to Finley on 1 November last year who was and is perfectly healthy and a strapping 17lb 11oz at last weigh. I hope this gives you some reassurance.


----------



## SugarKisses

:hugs:


----------



## Nataliem78

Steff

So glad you got the all clear. Unfortunately mine was not and the baby did have downs, am not doing too badly, just glad I have my little girl.

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and thank you for all the support you gave me.

Natalie xx


----------



## Steffy&Roo

Hi Natalie, 

I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you & your OH are doing ok. Its already been such a roller coaster to go through this, my heart goes out to you. Try to keep positive and go with the right option for you and your family. I hope everything works out for you hun. Thank you for all your support too. Take care and I wish you all the luck for the future. 

Steff x x


----------

